# Replies



## richtee (Sep 8, 2007)

I have noticed when some folks reply to, let's say a new member's roll call post, they click "Reply" on the latest entry from another member, NOT the original newbe's post.

Really don't matter, but it makes it hard to keep track of who's saying what to whom for me. Then again, I'm easily confused


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 8, 2007)

Maybe they're adding a comment to the comment?


----------



## chadpole (Sep 8, 2007)

What you are seeing is a member has mentioned something that struck a nerve on someone else so you click their quote so you can respond to that comment. Debi had it right. We don't try to hijack the thread just try and make a comment on someone's side of things. I hope you know what I mean, it's hard for me to express myself.


----------



## meowey (Sep 8, 2007)

The quick reply and post reply seem to do the same thing, except that Post reply gives you the advanced editing tools.  The quote button puts the  specific message in quotes in the reply.  Most times a quick reply is all that's needed unless you wish to respond to something specific that's been posted.

Hope this helps!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## richtee (Sep 8, 2007)

All i ask is that you reply to the post you are commenting on. How many "welcome" posts are directly attached to other "welcome" posts...alot. Don't comment on my comment unless you mean to, which I welcome, BTW.

/rantoff/


----------



## flagriller (Sep 8, 2007)

This is why I drink heavely, 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 because in the grand scheam of things, it doesn't matter. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 So move forward


----------



## gypsyseagod (Sep 8, 2007)

i can only explain my replies this way- i've had heat stroke.. sometimes w/ the heat,bbqing,working & a few drinks- etc... i may not always make sense... or i may reply to something & be profound but get "baby interrupted" & try to finish a post 3 hrs later & it won't make sense @ all... then the next day i read my previous post & sound like a moron to myself so i just stay away fer a day....but i always try to be helpful & lucid... like w.c. fields once said... i may be silly but hopefully i'm always entertaining....


----------



## blackhawk19 (Sep 8, 2007)

I don't have a clue 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I always use post reply unless I want to quote somebody
that has replyed to the same post. Color me stupid but I don't see a problem


----------



## smokin for life (Sep 8, 2007)

Have you ever seen that Geico comerical where the caveman just answers the question by saying "WHAT" that's how I feel right about now.


----------



## richtee (Sep 9, 2007)

I been BBS'in too long. Undoubtedly this is related to the entropy theory, and I just need to accept it.

There.

"Now was that so bad?"

Guess not.

"OK, well get on with it already"

Somewhere there is a sandwich!

"Ask not for whom the bell tolls, eh?"

Geshundheit!


----------

